# Taylor county



## mwells353 (Sep 22, 2008)

I guess I will start a thread on Taylor. I have 255 acres I hunt down there. On the bow opener I saw 6 doe's but nothing in range. All the deer I saw were concentrating on persimmons and chowing down on all the food plots. I will be back out this weekend from the 26th to the 28th. I will post another report after that.


----------



## big buck blaster (Sep 23, 2008)

I also hunt in taylor. I had a nice 6pt walk broadside saturday  at 7:15 am,passed him up. sat evening at 6pm saw a 35-40 lb bobcat,that was cool,then right at dark saw 2 does about 75 yards out. all were feeding on persimmons,but the post oak trees are slap loaded,and they will be on them soon.


----------



## gahuntergirl (Sep 24, 2008)

I hunt in Taylor County. I just came back from a bow hunt 09/19-09/22. Saw five doe, no bucks...all eating persimmons along the ridge. They were moving  early, 5:00 - 5:30 PM...going back this weekend.


----------



## denny (Sep 24, 2008)

Have yet to hunt, but did get a nice 9 pt buck on the trail cam. On the 18th he is still in full velvet. On the day before a 7pt has velvet hanging. Hope to get in the woods soon. Looking forward to getting and giving Taylor co. updates.


----------



## Woodscrew (Sep 29, 2008)

What sucks is I have lived in taylor county all my life and don't see half the deer other people from out of town see here. Guess ya,ll got all the good spots leased up.


----------



## BoShank (Sep 29, 2008)

Hunted in Taylor close to Reynolds on 9/20 didn't see any deer but I did get a hog.  One of the boys hunting with me saw 3 does in the afternoon eating in food plots.


----------



## win280 (Sep 30, 2008)

Woodscrew said:


> What sucks is I have lived in taylor county all my life and don't see half the deer other people from out of town see here. Guess ya,ll got all the good spots leased up.



Or have more feeders than you


----------



## Woodscrew (Sep 30, 2008)

win280 said:


> Or have more feeders than you



That could be true. I don't bait. Its Illegal.


----------



## vol man (Oct 3, 2008)

hunted 2 days in taylor this week (north east of butler).  persimmons not falling yet.  muscidines are all gone.  water oaks are falling.  rubs and scrapes starting to show up.  lots of sign around the oak, but did not see any deer in 2 days.


----------



## molly (Oct 7, 2008)

*Acorns in Taylor County*

The white oak acorns are beginning to fall and the bucks are scraping the ground around and under the white oaks.  Alot of small acorns falling.. Very dry in Taylor hasn`t rain in a while  4wks.


----------



## big buck blaster (Oct 8, 2008)

Molly, is it raining in Taylor today.my property is out 137 just west of butler,and it has not rained since i put in my food plots.I live in Fayette co. and it is raining here this morning.


----------



## vol man (Oct 13, 2008)

yep.  planted some plots on sat and got a little rain on sat night.  they are starting to paw the ground and rub the trees.  acorns are falling good now.


----------



## BoShank (Oct 14, 2008)

Some of the guys from the club I hunt in Taylor had a really good report from last weekend.  I don't think they hunted any but saw plenty of scrapes and horned trees.  They also said they saw several deer in the afternoon.  Ready to for the weekend!!


----------



## hevishot (Oct 14, 2008)

bucks are putting out scrapes big time and eating whatever persimmons they can....acorns seem to big the big draw on one of the tracts I hunt now that they are falling (post and water oaks). Been seeing alot of deer but only two shooters way out of range.


----------



## gahuntergirl (Oct 15, 2008)

My boyfriend's brother shot this nice 8 pointer in Taylor County, a week and a half ago. He had earlier observed a lot of scapes in the area near his tree stand positioned in a lower bottom near a swamp. I helped set up the stealth cam and it captured the photo below of his buck - he went out the next evening and nailed him. Stealth cams are great for patterning  deer behavior. Can't wait for this weekend for all fire arms season to open. I prefer to "shoot em" and I've got my eye on two bucks from last season's close.


----------



## big buck blaster (Oct 20, 2008)

*opening weekend in taylor co.*

opening weekend of gun season report. saturday am hunt 4 of us hunting saw no deer. only heard 2 shots, and they were way off.saturday evening we saw a total of 11 does. sunday morning we saw a 6pt,4pt,and one doe. we let them all walk.great weather,great time.scrapes,and rub starting to show up,most acorns still green,but some falling ,and thanks to the recent rains the food plots look great and are being hammered! can't wait untill next weekend.


----------



## denny (Oct 20, 2008)

We had three hunters this weekend, and we saw a ton of does and a spike. Two does were taken. Acorns are spotty, as far as falling. There is a lot of sign around the trees that are dropping. Food plots were just put in last week due to lack of rain, but are up and they are in em already. I need to take a couple of does now and bring on the rut.


----------



## BoShank (Oct 20, 2008)

We killed a doe and a spike opening weekend on our club. I also saw a small four pointer.  Another member saw a decent buck and everyone at least saw deer.

The spike was a 3 to 4 year old deer.  Also the spikes on this deer were really odd looking.  Over the years we have had some really small ugly racks and then again we have had some beasts.  The one in my Avatar being an example. 

Have any of you had the same kind of issues?


----------



## Possum777 (Oct 20, 2008)

*Taylor County*

Myself along with my father in law hunted hard all weekend and saw only one deer he thinks it might have beeb a buck but who knows? 

A few small rubs and some scrapes as well and a tremendous amont of deer sign but  mostly moving at night.

We have also seen this on our club over twenty two years some very mature deer with dinkky little racks and some monsters.


----------



## letmeoutside (Oct 21, 2008)

Opening of gun season was very quiet on the north end of the county, at least in the morning.  We saw more in the evening, and heard a few more shots.  Water oaks are dropping, and the whites are getting ready to.  Good sign on our property, not as many rubs, but quite a few scrapes.  The bucks are starting to chase a little bit - several members saw does being followed by smaller bucks.  No big boys seen yet.


----------



## gahuntergirl (Oct 22, 2008)

*Blame it on the Moon?*

I agree, letmeoutside, gun opening season was too quiet..seems all the deer were moving late at night - while I was sleeping  -those that were moving were mostly moving btw 9:00 AM - 3 PM. Some say it was the moon phase - (full) -the toughest time to hunt in the non rut phase..just starting reading up on this subject (moon phase effect on deer movement)- not sure 100% how much comes into play on the matter - some swear by it. What do you think?  If you believe it- this weekend coming up should be good. (dark moon) Saw some small bucks and have signs of a monster - tearing up the trees, sparring marks on the ground w/huge broken limbs and putting out scrapes the size of a dinner table. Purchased a new rifle (Ruger M77 MarkII, Stainless Bolt Action .243-love it!- short stock and barrel -works well with my shorter arms) - can't wait to go back this weekend and use it. Food plot is lookin good!.. and the weather is gorgeous!!!!!
link: moon phase effect on deer: http://www.buckhuntersblog.com/tactics/tips-for-deer-hunting-the-moon-phases
link: moon phase calendar - 2008 http://www.woodlands-junior.kent.sch.uk/time/moon/


----------



## Taylor Co. (Oct 22, 2008)

gahuntergirl said:


> I agree, letmeoutside, gun opening season was too quiet..seems all the deer were moving late at night - when I was sleeping  -those that were moving were mostly moving btw 9:00 AM - 3 PM. Some say it was the moon phase - (full) -the toughest time to hunt in the non rut phase..just starting reading up on this subject (moon phase effect on deer movement)- not sure 100% how much comes into play on the matter - some swear by it. What do you think?  If you believe it- this weekend coming up should be good. (dark moon) Saw some small bucks and have signs of a monster - tearing up the trees, sparring marks on the ground w/huge broken limbs and putting out scrapes the size of a dinner table. Purchased a new rifle (Ruger M77 MarkII, Stainless Bolt Action .243-love it!- short stock and barrel -works well with my shorter arms) - can't wait to go back this weekend and use it. Food plot is lookin good!.. and the weather is gorgeous!!!!!
> link: moon phase effect on deer: http://www.buckhuntersblog.com/tactics/tips-for-deer-hunting-the-moon-phases
> link: moon phase calendar - 2008 http://www.woodlands-junior.kent.sch.uk/time/moon/


I agree it is the Moon, should be much better this wkend. My family & land is there, and it was slow where we hunt as well. Few shots heard. 
That is a man hitting them pines like that..I have killed some very good bucks in Taylor pretty close to that type of sign! Good Luck!!


----------



## HUNTER24/7 (Oct 26, 2008)

Come Taylor county, what's going on down there. I am going this coming weekend. Get me fired up.


----------



## Taylor Co. (Oct 27, 2008)

HUNTER24/7 said:


> Come Taylor county, what's going on down there. I am going this coming weekend. Get me fired up.



It has begun..there were 3-bucks downed on the land beside my bro-in-laws..All were MEN all 10-pts. following doe's..Get in them woods!!!


----------



## big buck blaster (Oct 28, 2008)

four of us hunting this past weekend,saw a dozen does,four pt,and 2 spikes between us. no good ones yet but this cold weather should get them moving during daylight hours.


----------



## deer1955 (Oct 28, 2008)

HI All :: Well out of the bucks that has been taken in Taylor Co. how was the necks and back glands looking ? Was up three weeks ago planting saw some early scraps no rubs and not muck movement blamed it on the heat.I did see one pic. on here that the gland where nasty, but he could have been one of the first to come in. Last year Central Taylor Co. bucks came in before the rest,I hunt just out of Butler. Let me hear from any in and around there and what thay are seeing . Good Luck to all


----------



## Taylor Co. (Oct 29, 2008)

The peak is going to be between 6th-14th. The glands were slightly stained on these bucks.


----------



## deer1955 (Oct 31, 2008)

That is when we are planing on being there , sounds like a plain to me!! Thanks


----------



## gunsaler111 (Nov 2, 2008)

The buck in my avatar was killed 11/1/08 sat morn.
 His tarsals were black and stinkin,swollen neck.Scrapes poppin up all over.Its close!


----------



## deer1955 (Nov 3, 2008)

Nice one congrats on him, thanks for the info,well I'be in the woods 
11 -  4 - 5 - 6 & 7 had ort too be good time.


----------



## HUNTER24/7 (Nov 3, 2008)

Just got back. No chasing going on, but I saw some good dominate scrapes. Had to be at night. Hunted Saturday afternoon close to big fresh scrape and when I left, I put some leaves in it. Sunday morning it was all cleaned out with big pine rub next to it. Maybe the does will come in and make them move durring the day.


----------



## gunsaler111 (Nov 3, 2008)

just got home. nothing moving. Scrapes are gettin hit hard.Two new scrapes popped up next to a scrape that was hit sat. morn.


----------



## denny (Nov 3, 2008)

Deer moved well over the weekend. Let a fine,thick, about 17 inch spread 8 pt. stroll by about 9:30 sat. morning. Saw six bucks all loners on Sat. Scrapes seem to be appearing all over the place. Food plots are being wore out. Acorns are falling but most are still in the trees. About to get good and plan on spending a good bit of time in the woods in the next two weeks. Set up a camera on a big scrape and five days had five different bucks on the camera.


----------



## BoShank (Nov 5, 2008)

I haven't been down since opening weekend.  I  hope Taylor Co. is right because I plan on hitting it hard the next three to four weekends.

We are just outside of Reynolds


----------



## Possum777 (Nov 5, 2008)

Myself along with My fatherinlaw and brotherinlaw were down over the weekend saw 12 four wich were bucks scrapes all over the place along with rubs. Food plots stomped to nothing acorns falling a little most are still on the trees. Out of the 4 bucks three were young bucks all Grunting there heads off and running does and the one big daddy was by him self. all in all the next Two weeks should be the best time in the woods for us. Were south of Butler about 12 miles in Rupert.


----------



## vol man (Nov 5, 2008)

hunted monday tue and wed this week

lots of movement at night and right at daylight

i think this little heat wave has slowed them down during mid day


----------



## BoShank (Nov 6, 2008)

Well there is a cool front coming in this weekend.  Maybe that will get them going for the weekend.


----------



## Phat Mitch (Nov 6, 2008)

Looking Forward To The Weekend Heading To Mauk, Ga To Try And Lay The Hammer On Um


----------



## bullseyebrokr (Nov 6, 2008)

*Taylor Update?*

hey, I am headed to Howard on the 19th and going to hunt through the 23rd...looking forward to a nice week of hunting the swamps!

What do you Taylor natives expect it to be like by then...rut in full swing? I am hoping for a nice cold front because it seems like the hot weather and moon has held them up some...but i am not complaining!


----------



## jessicay (Nov 9, 2008)

in taylor this weekend seem like a few days off until it gets good. we were seeing a few bucks only one young buck running does the rest were just cruising. If i had to put a day i would say get ready about wednesday nov. 12.


----------



## big buck blaster (Nov 10, 2008)

saturday at 7:30 am my best bud killed a 175lb. 9pt. 18inch spread,11inch G2'S,AND 10INCH G3'S.he was by his self feeding on acorns. hocks were turning but not black yet. I have pictures on my cell phone but do not no how or if I can post them on here.at 9am I saw a good buck I could not get a good shot on.sunday at 7am saw a smaller buck running a doe.


----------



## HUNTER24/7 (Nov 10, 2008)

No one saw any chasing. Does and bucks were all seen seperatly. I shot a 2 1/2 yr. 7pt possibly searching for me using the "doe in estrus can". Sorry for shooting a youngin, JUST RUSHED THE SHOT.


----------



## BoShank (Nov 10, 2008)

Same here for the weekend.  Saw several does on Sunday Morning but nothing chasing.  Some of the other members saw some small bucks by themselves.


----------



## Phat Mitch (Nov 11, 2008)

hunted in Mauk area this past weekend saw some small bucks walking, none chasing. still think we are a bit out for full swing


----------



## BoShank (Nov 13, 2008)

Well how are all the Taylor County hunters predicting the weekend to be for the rut?


----------



## deer1955 (Nov 13, 2008)

WELL I made it to Taylor Co. 11-8 to 11-11 and on the morning of 11-9 a doe brought a 19 1/2 in outside spead 165 lb rut hungry big boy to me. He was a very nice buck to harvast,going back this weekend hope she'll bring me another one  ?? Good luck to all.


----------



## HUNTER24/7 (Nov 14, 2008)

Leaving in the mornig. Plan to hunt the p.m. and all day Sunday. Update you when I get back.


----------



## BoShank (Nov 16, 2008)

over this weekend saw a very nice 6 pointer with no brow tines walking by itself.  Had a club member shot at a 10 pointer and miss and also another person miss an 8.  All these bucks were alone.  Nothing seen running does.  Is the rut over or do you guys think it is about to happen?


----------



## bullseyebrokr (Nov 17, 2008)

I hope it is about to happen...headed to the Taylor woods on thursday thru Sunday!


----------



## alanbuck (Nov 17, 2008)

Hey everyone!!!  Have hunted all over Taylor County for my entire life.  Grew up in Reynolds.  We hunt now just southeast of Reynolds on some land we own down there.  Just joined the forum so I thought I would give my observations of what's going on just south of Reynolds.  

Took vacation last week and hunted Friday evening the 7th through yesterday.  Saw plenty of deer 11 out of 19 hunts.  Saw one nice non typical with at least matching kickers off of the G2's but not a wide spread extremely tall rack.  Could not decide if he was a shooter since he was in extremely tall weeds in some thinned planted pines on the 8th.  Saw a two small bucks chasing a 3pt and 5pt both beautiful 1 1/2 year olds on the 8th.  Saw no other actual chasing the rest of the week.  Saw some different 1 1/2 year olds cruising looking responding to the lil can's and checking some scent bombs.  Most notable thing happening is I was still seeing several does with their yearling button bucks and blowing at the 1 1/2 year olds when they found them.  This went on all the way to Saturday and Sunday.  I would say the big boys will be out running them maybe by the coming up weekend.

Last year the best part of the rut on our property was in December.  The big boys ran the does last year from about Dec. 10 through Christmas.


----------



## bullseyebrokr (Nov 18, 2008)

I am headed to Howard, Ga (Jinks Rd. area) for this weekend. I am hoping this solid week of cold weather will keep some gears into action!

What are your thoughts?


----------



## denny (Nov 18, 2008)

Hunting should be good, weather can't get any worse than what it was the end of last week. Heavy rain with lightning, then strong winds. These cold temps will be welcome.


----------



## Taylor Co. (Nov 21, 2008)

The heat slowed them down..I am sure that this wkend. will be awesome! Saw 2-bucks this past Sun. a.m. at different times following does..Both of which were Fairly nice 8's but not shooters.


----------



## bullseyebrokr (Nov 24, 2008)

Weather was awesome all weekend...no deer moving in my area though except for a nice 8 pt chasing a doe at 10am. Will be a really nice deer next year, but not what I was looking for this year. I saw a ton of scrapes, but none active. Seems as if this weekend was the calm before the storm. Get into the woods you Taylor County hunters! It is about to start!


----------



## denny (Nov 24, 2008)

It was a dead weekend at our place. Saw a couple of deer going to stands and had one 8pt. come out on a food plot and feed by himself for about 30 minute. He had a 16 inch spread,  good thick main beams,but short g's. his hocks were real dark. Scapes are not being visited. It has been real slow. Acorns are everywhere deer don't have to move much and are scattered,IMHO.


----------



## gahuntergirl (Nov 24, 2008)

*Dead here too - rut on or over?*

yeah..what's going on?..last week scapes and rubs all over the place..bucks moving at night only...this weekend..nothing..the bucks seem to just be roaming and are not even tending to their scrapes..saw no chases...saw few deer during normal pre-dawn - dusk hunt hours. Some say they are in rut..some say it is over? (could that be?) What gives? Very disappointing. My boyfriend, Tony Floyd did manage to nail this 9 pointer with one shot...and a monster came into view in our stealth cam just 5 minutes after I left my stand for the evening...just my luck! ..also..here are a few other nice bucks we're chasing.


----------



## alanbuck (Nov 24, 2008)

Here's what we saw this past weekend.  We are thinking full rut will begin any day.  I saw a small 3pt chasing a doe through a swamp around noon saturday.  Father saw 5 bucks Sunday AM two 8's about 110's let them both walk.  Both were grazing and getting blown at by does.  5pt on other side of pines was also getting blown at by does.  Neighbors hunting club mowed down 2.5 yr olds all weekend.  I so wish we could convince them to let them live instead of killing all of 90 class 8's but to no avail so far.

I know several in the county have tried to make TC a QDMA county.  If any other residents actually read this thread please let's get together and make this a QDMA county.  We have all of this farming we should be growing lots and lots of monstors.


----------



## jeff74 (Dec 1, 2008)

???


----------



## HUNTER24/7 (Dec 1, 2008)

Hunted Friday - Sunday all day each day in the rain. Very little movement at all. With all that rain, you could definetly see fresh tracks and I only saw two sets all weekend in my area.


----------



## JBinkley (Dec 4, 2008)

hunting family property south of butler near rupert, for first time in 15 years. during bow season persimmons were plentiful and now acorns are. we are seeing deer when weather is perfect but, next to nothing when a little windy or raining. have seen a good 8 and my partner missed a descent 8. have picture of good 8 or 10 thanksgiving day at 9am. problem is all have been by themselves or cruising. any ideas on rut in this end of county? other than rubs and scrapes, have not seen any other activity.


----------



## JBinkley (Dec 8, 2008)

Hunted Sunday mourning. Total of seven deer seen between my hunting partner and I. Most deer seen in one hunt. 6 does and small 4 pt. Acorns still falling. Found two very active scrapes. Not real sure if first or second rut may be getting started. Been hunting crawford co. for last 15 years,having to learn rut and travel patterns on this land. Been tough hunting this year.


----------



## gahuntergirl (Dec 10, 2008)

*Rut was very disappointing this year*

Am I the only one to think so? Pre rut scrapes and rubs were everywhere..then it seemed they just abandoned them..only a very few of the guys that gather at Justin's steakhouse (in Butler, GA)  reported seeing chases. It seems the bucks just wandered alone and then went nocturnal.. and by Thanksgiving,  they had all returned to the swamps and out of sight.  - in comparison -I saw a lot more action last season.


----------



## deer1955 (Dec 11, 2008)

I took this Buck on 11-9-08 165 lbs live wt 19 1/2 in. outside spread,just trailing along with a Doe at 8:15 am.I hunt Taylor Co. and I agree the rut was not good this year.Guess every year can't
 be as good as last year was.I do hope all had luck too.And a MERRY CHRISTMAS to all .


----------



## jeff74 (Dec 17, 2008)

anyone be huntin in Reynolds or Butler area lately?????


----------



## deer1955 (Dec 21, 2008)

All hunting Taylor Co. what is going on there ?? Planning a hunt after Christmas. Will hunt just North of Butler on Wilson Rd. anyone in that area have any outlook of how there doing on there movement.The last time I was there all movement was mainly at night with no Rut sign.Has that changed any?

                       MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL
                              And Good Luck


----------



## gunsaler111 (Dec 22, 2008)

Went yesterday mornin, didnt see anything. I went to put my climber up around noon on some rubs.Found a new rub on a small pine with two ,three foot  scrapes on both sides,one scrape was hit that mornin, deer pooh everywhere.Did have does cross the road after 1pm on the way out.Im off bickley road west of butler.


----------



## HUNTER24/7 (Dec 23, 2008)

gunsaler111 said:


> Went yesterday mornin, didnt see anything. I went to put my climber up around noon on some rubs.Found a new rub on a small pine with two ,three foot  scrapes on both sides,one scrape was hit that mornin, deer pooh everywhere.Did have does cross the road after 1pm on the way out.Im off bickley road west of butler.



Thanks for update. Hopefully we didn't have a rut and it's comming. Like Alabama


----------



## gunsaler111 (Dec 23, 2008)

Went this morning,lots of activity before shooting light.Scrapes had been worked again,probably night time. Goin to try an evening hunt friday.


----------



## jeff74 (Jan 4, 2009)

???


----------



## BogieK9 (Jan 5, 2009)

So what's the word down in Taylor county? Making the trip Thursday and just wondering how the deer are acting right now. I'm kinda figuring this late in the season I'm probably gonna have to hump it in to the deepest darkest honey hole I got instead of hunting those pretty food plots. Anybody got any feedback?


----------



## BoShank (Feb 26, 2009)

Time for Turkey Reports from Taylor County.  Has anyone heard anything yet?


----------

